# Adjustable T-Square



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

On *American Woodshop* Episode 1910 *Outdoor Accents*, Scott Phillips uses a black metal T-Square. 
The blade of the square has a slot cut down the middle in which the head adjust and locks.
Can anyone identify this ruler?
I've searched in vain for this tool.
Thank you!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds like a bevel gauge. :smile:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looks similar to the Woodpeckers T square, although this is not adjustable.

http://www.woodpeck.com/tsquare24.html


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've had one for so long I don't remember buying it. Called a "Task T." Door sills, window sills, just one of those tools which you need only when you need it. Mine is crudely made of aluminum and the lock nut can shred your fingers. But, it produces results.


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

*Thank You*

Thank you all for your responses to my question.

After identifying the T-Square in question, I decided that this tool was not what I was looking for.

I decided that the *Woodpeckers 24inch Woodworking Rule **togetherwith the Pinnacle 2" Rule Stop will give me the type of ruler I want.*


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

soltc said:


> Thank you all for your responses to my question.
> 
> After identifying the T-Square in question, I decided that this tool was not what I was looking for.
> 
> I decided that the *Woodpeckers 24inch Woodworking Rule **togetherwith the Pinnacle 2" Rule Stop will give me the type of ruler I want.*


Thanks for coming back to close out the thread. We do like to know if the advise has been used, and what you decided for a solution. :thumbsup:


----------



## soltc (Aug 20, 2009)

*Close Out*

Dave,

You're welcome!


----------

